# تصميم متواضع للبابا كيرلس السادس



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2009)

​ _*اخيرا وبعد طوووووووووووووووووووول انتظار :heat:

عرفت اعمل تصميم كامل بالفوتو شوب

وبما ان الاخت فراشه اللي انا بحقد عليها طبعا :smil8:
نازله تغيظ في الغلابه امثالي

قولت اعمل تصميم واشوف رائيكم

ياااااااااااااااااااا رب يعجبكم*_



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يونيو 2009)

جمييييييل جدا يا عياد
تسلم ايدك
بركة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> جمييييييل جدا يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك
> بركة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا​



_*ربنا يخليكي للغلابه 
رفاعه معنوياتي كده عل طول
ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2009)

تحــــــــــــفه يا عياد

تسلم ايدك

ميررررسى على التصميم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوكى البرنسيسه (7 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا يا عيااااااااااد رائع ده شفيع عمرى شكراااااااااااا كتير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يونيو 2009)

جامد يا ريس

شكلي هاخاف منك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2009)

*شكله كتير حلو
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرااا على التصميم

ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تحــــــــــــفه يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



_*ميرسي كوكو مان 
بج نوت الموضوع 
ربنا يفرع قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

كوكى البرنسيسه قال:


> جميل جدا يا عيااااااااااد رائع ده شفيع عمرى شكراااااااااااا كتير



_*يا محاسن الصدف
شفيع عمري انا كمان
هو احنا كده نبقي قرايب :t9: 

ميرسي كوكي ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جامد يا ريس
> 
> شكلي هاخاف منك​



_*نعم ال تخافي من ال
يا معلم انت الكبير هنا

وانا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي علي الرد الجميل 
مع انه كان ناشف من غير تقيم :smil8: 
بس بجد ده شهاده ليا :Love_Letter_Open:*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *شكله كتير حلو
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



_*ميرسي سندريلا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااا على التصميم
> 
> ربنا يباركك



_*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*نعم ال تخافي من ال*_
> 
> _*يا معلم انت الكبير هنا*_​
> _*وانا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*_
> ...


 احلى تقييم ياباشا ولا تزعل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> احلى تقييم ياباشا ولا تزعل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*صدقيني مش قصدي
انا بهزر 
بس مقبول منك
شكرا يا كبير*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يونيو 2009)

انت تستاهلها بجد

اذا اول تصميم طالع كدا

امال كمان اسبوع هاتعمل اية

منا بقولك بدأت اقلق منك هههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

_*:yahoo: فلتحيا فوشي :yahoo:*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يونيو 2009)

تا تعيش تا تعيش تا تعيش 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## eriny roro (8 يونيو 2009)

جميل خالص بجد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تا تعيش تا تعيش تا تعيش
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> جميل خالص بجد​



_*ميرسي ايريني 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 دي اللي بيقولوا عليها ضحكة صفرا :t9:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دي اللي بيقولوا عليها ضحكة صفرا :t9:​



_*ولا صفره ولا حاجه
بس انا اللي تعبان شويه
ههههههههههههههههه

شوفي دي وقولي رايك
لسه عاملها



*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*ولا صفره ولا حاجه*_
> 
> _*بس انا اللي تعبان شويه*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههه*_​
> ...


 
روووووووووووووعة

بص حطها في موضوع مستقل علشان تاخد حقها

تسلم ايدك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> روووووووووووووعة
> 
> بص حطها في موضوع مستقل علشان تاخد حقها
> 
> ...



_*حصل يا معلمي (^_^)
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1403153#post1403153

بس انا زحلان منك :hlp:
فين الفلاتر اللي اؤلتلك عليها :smi411:*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يونيو 2009)

فلاتر اية مش فاكرة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

_*انا كنت طلبت منك في موضوع كده شويه فلاتر
اي حاجه
علشان مش عندي خالص

هههههههههههههههههههههه
دي بقي مش دحكه صفره
دي الضحكه اللي بيضحكوها الناس الرخمه دول لما بيطلبوا حاجه عارفها؟*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

لا لا لا ماتقلش كدا

طيب هاديك حاجة في الصميم 

هابعتهالك في البروفيل بتاعك​


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2009)

*جميل جدا يا عياد*
*تسلم ايدك*
*واحلى تقييم لأحلى تصميم*
*ربنا يبارك موهبتك*
*استمر اخى العزيز *
*ننتظر المذيد*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *جميل جدا يا عياد*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *واحلى تقييم لأحلى تصميم*
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك*
> ...



_*ميرسي جوجو علي التعليق والتقيم
وعليفكره التصميم التاني عملته علي صوره من موضوعك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1403153#post1403153
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2009)

*بجد رااااااااائعة
تسلم ايديك يا عياد
وتعيش وتصمملنا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بجد رااااااااائعة
> تسلم ايديك يا عياد
> وتعيش وتصمملنا​*



_*ميررررررررررررررسي روكا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## H O P A (10 يونيو 2009)

*هو حلو علي فكرة و كل حاجة ,,,

بس المفروض اسمك يكون اصغر من كدة شوية ,,, علشان التصميم يبقي واضح ,,,

شكراً ,,,*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2009)

H O P A قال:


> *هو حلو علي فكرة و كل حاجة ,,,
> 
> بس المفروض اسمك يكون اصغر من كدة شوية ,,, علشان التصميم يبقي واضح ,,,
> 
> شكراً ,,,*​


_*
اولا ميرسي لمرورك 

ثانيا ميرسي كتير علي النصيحه

ثالثا كده كويس :download:



*_​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*جميلللللللللللللللللللللللة اوى
مرسى يا اياد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *جميلللللللللللللللللللللللة اوى
> مرسى يا اياد*





​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 يونيو 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ماريتا ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> جميييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ماريتا ربنا يباركك



_*ميرسي اكليل الشوك علي مرورك
بس انا اسمي عياد وليس ماريتا*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



_ثانكس كوك
نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## cross of jesus (12 يونيو 2009)

*تصميم هايل ياعياد

ميرسى يا عياد على التصميم

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *تصميم هايل ياعياد
> 
> ميرسى يا عياد على التصميم
> 
> يسوع يملا قلبك​*



_*ميرسي cross of jesus 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## amad_almalk (12 يونيو 2009)

تصميم رائعه
مرسيىىىىىى يا عياد علي التصميم

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> تصميم رائعه
> مرسيىىىىىى يا عياد علي التصميم
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​




_*ميرسي عمده 
مرورك نورني*_​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



:big35: :big35:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*تصميم حلووووووو
ثانكس عياد​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شفاعتك يا سيدنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *تصميم حلووووووو
> ثانكس عياد​*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic servant قال:


> شفاعتك يا سيدنا





​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

رااائعه

الرب يبارك حياتك
شكرا ليكم​


----------



## يا رب اعنى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*تحــــــــــــفه يا عياد

تسلم ايدك

ميررررسى على التصميم

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## back_2_zero (15 سبتمبر 2012)

7lwwwwwwwww bs 3ayz t5tar el2lwan be dekaaa shewya


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أكتوبر 2012)

back_2_zero قال:


> 7lwwwwwwwww bs 3ayz t5tar el2lwan be dekaaa shewya



*ميرسي يا قمر 
بس خدي بالك ده كان اول تصميم ليا :blush2:
 يعني كنت بتعلم ومازلت 
*​


----------

